# Good value shoe repair Rathfarnham



## my2leftfeet (18 Oct 2009)

Last weekend I went to a shoe repair shop in rathfarnham shopping centre to have soles put on a pair of shoes [ladies]. I was shocked when he said €17 - and said I'd leave it.  Went to Rathfarnham Village where there is a new-ish shoe repair shop - and got them done for €10 - which I thought was a great deal.  No connection etc.


----------

